# Balancing Weight on Raft



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

First of all on that boat the tubes are flat enough you could bring the frame forward some depending on the load. You are going to need to suck either the cooler or drybox tighter up to your seat,preferably the more heavy item if you don't need in it during the day. Then it's going to come down to realizing you own a playish sized boat with some overnight capabilities and learn to pack differently and possibly a smaller cooler
You have a pretty good platform layout with those tubes, I know someone who has that same era of tube and size and they handle and work really well. They are a smaller diameter so a little more susceptible to over loading than some of the newer diameters,but like I said before I have seen that particular tube run everywhere and works good.

I will get you some photos of how I setup my boat later today, I run that style of setup for play-multiday and am always able to balance out either level or very slight forward.

The towers look quite a bit forward from here so it would be ideal if the seat could move forward a bit, you may have super long legs though or a shallow frame pan extending you back


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Right. look at your photo almost all of the weight is rear of center. Because of foot room you are losing the ability to put more weight in the front. If you can, put the seat and personal gear in the rear, then you can put the cooler and drybox in the front to counter your weight. If you can't do that get a cargo module large enough for the cooler and add it to the front of the boat. That is your best bet as far as I can tell.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

Putting the cooler or boxes up front is some of the goofiest stuff I have seen. What happens in bigger water is you take a large wave all that pressure pushes on the big square surface on the front of your boat stalling it from climbing over the top or out of the hole, usually sending you into autosurf mode that may not be at the best time. If you are floating class 2 not sure it would make a difference where you put anything.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

This boat balances perfect with plenty of gear for 5 days
There is nothing wrong with your configuration just a little balancing and trimming in order.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

Another pretty balanced boat, frame could have came forward another inch or so.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

Another, on prototype asymmetrical 13x23, an adjusted pattern to handle weight better and still cut like a razor in big water.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

GreenWall said:


> Putting the cooler or boxes up front is some of the goofiest stuff I have seen. What happens in bigger water is you take a large wave all that pressure pushes on the big square surface on the front of your boat stalling it from climbing over the top or out of the hole, usually sending you into autosurf mode that may not be at the best time. If you are floating class 2 not sure it would make a difference where you put anything.


I understand what your saying. But on a gear boat does it really make that much of a difference? The water is going to hit all of the gear anyway, only a few feet later. Maybe that really is enough to make THE difference. If so, I see why you simply suggest to move the frame foreword.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Pudgeman, one other thing to answer your question. Last year I was lucky enough to follow some world class boaters down a few rivers on my play boat. They told me that the overall weight should be "just barely foreword of center". This will allow easier turning. I played with the weight and I can tell you that they were right and I noticed the difference. It may be harder on a gear boat and I'm sure someone will argue that idea but that is my 2cents. Good luck.


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

Little cat mean little loads. Ultimately, you are going to have a very difficult time balancing those huge boxes with that frame on those tubes. Sorry. 

As Kenobi said, get the balance a little tiny bit forward of center. Have your buds tell you have your trim looks on the water then take up an hour of all of their time as you adjust each day.  

I would suggest a simple trailer frame hoop to hang one of those boxes on in front of you. That will give you by far the best hope of getting decent balance. you could also put a camp table in front of you strapped across the tubes and pile dunnage and beer onto it. You can pack bags of beer and water jugs around your feet if you get (or have) a mesh floor. 

You can also just pack less. Five days of gear for some is a box of ramen, a bottle, a blanket and a lighter, and they're often the happiest. Good luck.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Lot's o advice hear already, but your boat doesn't look all that bad to me, maybe just think about ditching the big dry box? If you are carrying a kitchen or something in it, think about putting together a smaller one. I have an over sized ammo can for a kitchen in my 11' cat, stove burner goes in there to.

Put the dry box stuff you really need in ammo's or dry bags and try to work it forward a bit.
Cary some of your water in the form of frozen water bottles in your cooler.
Just pair down what you bring a little.
Maybe see if you can move that cooler forward to center? Then having dry bags behind it should be less of an issue, if they are not full of bricks. 
Keep your boat level on the water, or if anything, slightly forward of center, weight back can lead to getting kicked back into water features and flipping.

Good luck man!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

One strategy I have used for maintaining balance throughout a trip, is having something that looses weight at a similar rate as my cooler, in opposite end of boat, from said cooler. I sit on cooler in my raft, so my water and beer are in the front, for instance.
Kinda like what jake said.

Do you have any room for ammo's or dry boxes next to you, in the rowing bay?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Dry Bags, not dry boxes.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Smaller cooler, cooler and dry box immediately behind the seat - then drybags. Keep the water and cooler weight as close to the center of the tubes as possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

i run rear heavy. not often in big water, but i have found that front heavy is a turd. most often i run light overall, and it works for me to be rear heavy. but my new frame for my tubes that showed up last week will be front heavy.

dry boxes or coolers up front WILL stall you out in big hits, not a fun feeling.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

spencerhenry said:


> i run rear heavy. not often in big water, but i have found that front heavy is a turd. most often i run light overall, and it works for me to be rear heavy. but my new frame for my tubes that showed up last week will be front heavy.
> 
> dry boxes or coolers up front WILL stall you out in big hits, not a fun feeling.


Do you not constantly have the feeling that you cat is trying to spin its' self around and run backwards down a river since you are running rear heavy?


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

no.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree that back heavy is better than front heavy. I also love rowing from a forward position on a cat.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Many people have there own opinions on many things, and I respect that. One thing I would point out if you decide to run a bow or stearn heavy rig, is you will always be drawing more water, because one end is always sitting lower.

My preference, is running a level boat, partly because I feel it handles the best, and draws the least water. If I ere, I like to ere towards slightly bow heavy, that's me.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

If your fat in the ass she'll come round on ya. 

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

If we were talking about paddle boats, that would be a different story, low water, there was a lot of times I would stern load and weely my way through stuff, Low side, get creative. Don't really do a whole lot of that with my gear boat though, maybe surf the gore play wave on occasion, if I'm light.


----------



## Bamfsk (Mar 3, 2009)

I try and keep mine centered but depends on who's up front, as far as bow or stern heavy.


----------



## Bamfsk (Mar 3, 2009)

Or this


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Bamfsk said:


> Or this


Now that thing is loaded! is it a 14'?


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

Add more tubes!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

Blast off!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Bamfsk (Mar 3, 2009)

ob1coby said:


> Now that thing is loaded! is it a 14'?


Yup


----------

